# Deca & Sustanon 1st Cycle.



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Guys, Im currently running my first ever cycle, of deca and sus, and just wanted ask a few questions to see if you guys could clarify a few times, as i cant find **** from hours of research.

1. Should i be running anything to stop gyno durring the cycle?

2. my supplier recommended 5 weeks, but ive gone with 8, im thinking 10, so i can keep more gains? what do you think?

3. Im also taking epherdrine to help water retention, is this a good idea, will it work?

4. Is it ok, to go straight from deca and sus, to a second cycle of sus & Tran?

these hav really been bugging me and i guess can only be answered by experienced users. Thanks in advance guys

:-D


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Everything you want to know is already on here so try doing your research on here instead.


----------



## hardcoregeneral (Jul 14, 2008)

Maybe I'm just being synical but sometimes I wonder if these posts are for real? Is this an intentional **** take?! :thumb:


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to say that had crossed my mind too


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would do the cycl for 8-10 weeks defo,

Never heard of eph being used to reduce water ?

After you finsh your cylcle carry out a PCT then think about then next one

Nolvodex will help with gyno if you get it


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

Craig thanks for the advice bro. its appreciated. Steroids is far more complex, than what i 1st thought i while back. but ill get there in the end.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeh mate, just have a look around this board , loads to learn on here


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

anyone ever ran epherdrine with a cycle to reduce water retention?


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

I would not run ephedrine with the cycle waste of time.

Minimum i would say is 12 weeks probably best, run the sus for 12 weeks stop the deca after week ten.

Gyno: i would say have nolva on hand incase you get any signs of gyno during the course you should be okay fingers crossed.

Personally i would not go straight to a tren/sus cycle for your 2nd cycle.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

i think im defo gonna do a 10 or 12 week course, its just makes more sense to me as the more i gain the less i will loose, but obviously with good pct, i should be fine. im on week 4 and ive definatly noticed a strength increase, so theres only more to come. i never thought i would turn to the darkside. haha. but its all good, im running the epheridrine and i sweat like a madman, when training, so that has to elp water retention right?


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

No it dont. Honest brutal question here why are you running a cycle of a/s whats your aim?? Have you researched what ephedrine is???


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Freddo said:


> Hey Guys, Im currently running my first ever cycle, of deca and sus, and just wanted ask a few questions to see if you guys could clarify a few times, as i cant find **** from hours of research.
> 
> 1. Should i be running anything to stop gyno durring the cycle?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: *Is there drug called Tran??? :laugh:*


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

lol didnt notice that


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

heavyweight said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: *Is there drug called Tran??? :laugh:*


haha. i dont think there is lol. i wouldnt take that turns you into a tranny. Tren i believe its called.

Yeah i know what epherdrine is its a fat burning drug, which raises the body temperature and burns fat as energy. im running a/s because ive been training hard for about 2 years, reach a point where i was stuck a friend of mine told me he ran a course i saw the results and jumped on simple as that really. like eveyone who runs a course they want muscle, and more of it.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Your best off running the cycle,bulk up, keep your diet tight,post your diet on here and the lads will go through it.

If your diet is ****e your obviously not gonna get the muscle mass you want. After you have finished your cycle then run your pct and to bridge your pct with your next course maybe run an eca stack or some clenbuterol. Ephedrine during a cycle is a waste of time,hard training and good diet all you need.

Whats ya bodyfat and stats etc ie height,weight,age


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

Falconski said:


> Your best off running the cycle,bulk up, keep your diet tight,post your diet on here and the lads will go through it.
> 
> If your diet is ****e your obviously not gonna get the muscle mass you want. After you have finished your cycle then run your pct and to bridge your pct with your next course maybe run an eca stack or some clenbuterol. Ephedrine during a cycle is a waste of time,hard training and good diet all you need.
> 
> Whats ya bodyfat and stats etc ie height,weight,age


breakfast 10 or 12 am (not working at the moment) - 2 slice of wholemean bread, 3 eggs, 120 grams of lean meat, and protein shake

2 - 3 pm - 2 tins of tuna, some potatoes, or rice bit of cottage cheese mayb.

5 - 6 pre work out, mayb a protein shake and a banana

8 - 9 pm steak or tuna, with rice, or potatoes, and tin tomatoes

11 - 12 tin of tuna and some cottage cheese,

im planning on running clomid, for 4 weeks, 3 weeks after last injection, then second cycle of sus and tren.

6.ft1 im 22, and im 13 and a half stone allmost, of lean muscle , im only 10. 7 body fat, last time i check, at the beggingin of my course that what i was. and im 4 and a half weeks into my course.

i hope this can help. thanks


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

You dont need ephedrine if your bodyfat is that low.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

Post ur diet in diet section and get better opinions on, i aint a diet expert am affraid


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

i try to keep it high protein as possible, and have some carbs but nothing eccessive, but to be honest it changes all the time but thats just an outline.


----------



## Falconski (Jan 19, 2009)

whack it in diet section


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lethal.

I would suggest dropping the deca. If you don't want to do that then get some arimidex to counter any gyno symptoms at least as nolva and deca aren't a good mix.

Deca will also shut your natural test production down hard, so be prepared for that.

Stop the eph though - no need for that at all.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

its not just eph on its on, its ECA Stack.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Freddo said:


> anyone ever ran epherdrine with a cycle to reduce water retention?


 If you run Arimidex on cycle it will help reduce the water retention and keep gyno at bay.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Lethal.
> 
> I would suggest dropping the deca. If you don't want to do that then get some arimidex to counter any gyno symptoms at least as nolva and deca aren't a good mix.
> 
> ...


what exactly is Lethal? it hasnt shut me down yet like people have banged on about, but im only 4 weeks in.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Freddo said:


> what exactly is Lethal? it hasnt shut me down yet like people have banged on about, but im only 4 weeks in.


Deca is lethal if you don't know what you're doing, at least in terms of shutdown.

Tren as a 2nd cycle is pretty mental too.

All you need is 500mg test a week mate. You won't gain any more from running deca aswell and you don't need eca at all.

Poor diet and aromatisation leads to water retention - eca won't solve that.


----------



## sweet &amp; sexy (May 16, 2005)

Freddo :

you really should have done all your research before you started the cycle ... ooh well, a bit late now.

first up, if you intend to use AAS it is best to reach your maximum naturally ... IMO, 2 years of hard training is too short.

you haven't mentioned yet what dosages of deca & sustanon you are using ... if you post that up it would help us guide you a bit more.

for a first ever cycle, 500mg of sustanon a week (no deca) along with a good diet and training routine is more than enough to make you grow.

as others have mentioned, there's plenty of helpful information on this board, best get reading.

in regards to ephidrine use ...

with me, i burn a lot more calories while using & also have a decreased appetite - it's best used towards the end of the cycle, or while cutting .... definitely not while trying to bulk up on your current cycle.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

dont use nolva with deca


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

The general concensus is to run a single test such as test e on its own for first cycle to see how your body reacts. If you encounter problems how are you gonny know what caused it??? You should grow like a weed with proper diet and training. Any idea's of tren for a second cycle should be knocked on the head also. Its a hardcore steroid. Whats the rush. The more you put in now, the more you will need as you go.


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet & sexy said:


> Freddo :
> 
> you really should have done all your research before you started the cycle ... ooh well, a bit late now.
> 
> ...


at the moment im running 2 ml of deca + 1 ml of sus mixed in the same injection, every 4 days. ive stopped the ECA stack now aswell.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

personally would double the test and half the deca and shoot only once a week

or the nasty deca sides may take over


----------



## Freddo (Feb 22, 2009)

i was thinking the test was a bit low.


----------



## darkhorse (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey guys, im new to all this...but im an average skinny guy and im 20 years old. im thinking of starting a deca and sust cycle but dont know much about it, e.g what to eat, when to take it, how much to take on what days etc...any help would be awesome...

p.s i already have breast tissue so is there anything i can take to minimise the effects of it getting worse while taking these drugs?


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

darkhorse said:


> Hey guys, im new to all this...but im an average skinny guy and im 20 years old. im thinking of starting a deca and sust cycle but dont know much about it, e.g what to eat, when to take it, how much to take on what days etc...any help would be awesome...
> 
> p.s i already have breast tissue so is there anything i can take to minimise the effects of it getting worse while taking these drugs?


 mg:

PLEASE be a **** take

PLEASE be a **** take

PLEASE be a **** take


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Deca doesn't shut me down like people are suggesting.........You should however take Proviron with it......what brand are you using anyway?

Sust will fill you up with water and as soon as you stop taking it you'll be back down to your original size.

Maybe Winnys, Testoviron would be better to keep your gains.


----------



## Graham-jack (Apr 7, 2010)

darkhorse said:


> Hey guys, im new to all this...but im an average skinny guy and im 20 years old. im thinking of starting a deca and sust cycle but dont know much about it, e.g what to eat, when to take it, how much to take on what days etc...any help would be awesome...
> 
> p.s i already have breast tissue so is there anything i can take to minimise the effects of it getting worse while taking these drugs?


lmao.................I think you should run Test Suspension at 1000mg per week and see how you get on


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

darkhorse said:


> Hey guys, im new to all this...but im an average skinny guy and im 20 years old. im thinking of starting a deca and sust cycle but dont know much about it, e.g what to eat, when to take it, how much to take on what days etc...any help would be awesome...
> 
> p.s i already have breast tissue so is there anything i can take to minimise the effects of it getting worse while taking these drugs?


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Freddo said:


> at the moment im running 2 ml of deca + 1 ml of sus mixed in the same injection, every 4 days. Ive stopped the ECA stack now aswell.


How many mg/ml are in the vials? i know i have some 2ml vials of Deca only containing 200mg,

I would use 400mg Deca a week & 500mg + of Sust a week


----------

